# forum Issues



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I am aware of the forum sorting issues and am working on a resolution. I suspect something in the database not playing nicely. I will let you know as soon as I have a resolution.

Thanks,

Shad


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks and good luck. It's not much fun this way!


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Shad:

It looks like you found the problem and got it fixed.

Chuck


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

It's back.

Doc


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

It's back again! 
Larry


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Sure is a pesty little bugger. Later RJD


----------



## ShadsTrains (Dec 27, 2007)

I am aware of the bug's return.. I am working on it when I can, but work and personal life are really really busy at the moment...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Was there a change in any software that triggered this or did the existing software just freak out?


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like it's round 3, good thing Shad has nothing better to do... hehe


----------



## WarEagle90 (Jan 3, 2008)

Any update on the sorting issue or am I the only one still having this problem?

Dan


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

I think it's the same for everyone. In another post Shad said he is going to try to fix it between the hollidays and it may have to be down for a bit, if I remember correctly?


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Me too, the stickys are half way down on the 1st page on the public forum. A post I posted in over a week again is up next to the top of page one. Now I may be under the weather( sick) here the last few days, back I know it ain't right. I don't know where any new posts are if it's over 1/2 way down page one or if there's new posts on page 2 etc. Please check into it Shad and let us know.

Thanks !! 
Rocky


----------



## ntpntpntp (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh, I thought it was just me, wondered if it was because I'm in the UK and our date format reads differently to the US! Hope you do get it sorted soon Shad!


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

That is why it has been suggested that until the sorting problem gets resolved, it might be a better choice to use either the *Active Topics* page or the *Not Read* page to review the new topics or the existing topics that have new content posted to them. Since it seems that so far the sort order has not been affected on those two pages. I know that this covers a greater scope of forums that you may usually peruse, however, the forum that each topic originates upon is listed just below the topic's Title/Subject.

See the following topics for previous discussion of the problem:









Public forum/Topic: Problem with forum page setup[/b]

Public Forum/Topic: forum issues[/b] 

Forum Bugs and Testing Forum/Topic: Sorting of post updates[/b]

Public Forum/Topic: Slow Site[/b]


----------

